# QLD: Bond Uni



## dazza13 (Jul 24, 2010)

g day i went to bond uni today on foot cause it was to windy anyway i finally caught my first trev on a sammy 65 it was a little over 30cm but gtreat fun


----------



## geeza (Oct 11, 2009)

thats a mad fish, same place i caught my very first trevally as well.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

My first GC trev was a GT at the seaway, but caught plenty at bond and had some good times there.


----------



## dazza13 (Jul 24, 2010)

hows it there at night


----------



## geeza (Oct 11, 2009)

best time to go when the flood gates open for the outflow of lake orr.there will be a low low tide tommorrow arvo so the weir should be open late afternoon for a short time.cast into the white water and hold on!


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice fish, they are fun to catch.


----------



## lovefishing (Mar 1, 2010)

what r u using in the whitewash because its so turbulent


----------



## waz (Feb 17, 2010)

I unfortunately work in the offices that overlooks the weir, and quite literally see on a daily basis when they're on (at the weir anyway) . . . it's painful at times 

2 summers ago they used to bust up a heap (like everwhere you look trevs were smashing bait), and that's when they got all the fishing attention. I think most of the bigger 2kg + got cleaned up then. This summer has been quieter, but a few smaller one's have come out.

I've seen countless blokes throw poppers. My personal opinion is don't bother, I personally have only caught on SP's and minnows (the poppers look better on dvd by the pros!!)

Send me a PM if you want to know if the Trev's are on. I saw a good size bream (about 35cm+) with a nice little bully bite out it's middle floating on the roacks last week.

Waz


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Waz that must be torture but i bet i know what you do on your breaks.


----------



## butterfingers (Aug 21, 2009)

How funny I also caught my 1st trev last week near the tennis courts with some live herring and on 4lb line and a cheap $20 reel it was a good fight. It went to 40cm but mine wasn't as golden more black and silver is there a difference between them? Going to go down the lakes in the yak soon so many pontoons and rock walls to practise for the next bream comp but I'd be real lucky to make the top 20 as there seems so many pros up here in the goldy ;-)


----------



## dazza13 (Jul 24, 2010)

i didnt fish the white water i just casted where the baitfish were busting up


----------

